# Does anyone know this design app



## andrew83 (Jun 30, 2019)

Hey Guys 

My name is Andrew and I run a screenprinting/plastisol transfer shop from home here in Syndey Australia, I'm looking at getting into POD as one of my suppliers has a DTG machine that he lets me use, 

I want to implement this design app does anyone here know it?

been looking everywhere haven't had any luck,

thanks, guys


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

This one looks custom made to me, but it's nothing special.
People are selling very similar apps on Codecanyon for $50.


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

TABOB said:


> This one looks custom made to me, but it's nothing special.
> People are selling very similar apps on Codecanyon for $50.


Dang, I need to hurry up. You will get black t-shirt faster then me


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

seacookie said:


> TABOB said:
> 
> 
> > This one looks custom made to me, but it's nothing special.
> ...


What's the hurry? White is the new black! 😉


----------



## andrew83 (Jun 30, 2019)

TABOB said:


> This one looks custom made to me, but it's nothing special.
> People are selling very similar apps on Codecanyon for $50.


thanks for your reply.

There is another site using the same web to print app that are successful.

or even this one

would like to know as I would obviously like to use the same web to print app thinking the user experience and features are what customers want?

what are your thoughts?

thanx Andrew


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

andrew83 said:


> thanks for your reply.
> 
> There is another site using the same web to print app that are successful.


Well... These are definitely not successful websites... Not even the first one.
People are not interested in creating their own designs. If it was as easy as this, everyone would do it.


----------



## andrew83 (Jun 30, 2019)

TABOB said:


> Well... These are definitely not successful websites... Not even the first one.
> People are not interested in creating their own designs. If it was as easy as this, everyone would do it.



One of those companies about 3 years ago I used to work for I used to run their DTG Kornit Storm, when my shift started in the afternoon because that machine did not sleep, there would be STACKS of t-shirts just waiting to be printed, after what I saw there is definitely an interest and market to tap into.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

andrew83 said:


> One of those companies about 3 years ago I used to work for I used to run their DTG Kornit Storm, when my shift started in the afternoon because that machine did not sleep, there would be STACKS of t-shirts just waiting to be printed, after what I saw there is definitely an interest and market to tap into.


I doubt it was through that website (no much traffic), and it definitely wasn't because of this designer app. Those $50 apps from code canyon are just as good.


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

andrew83 said:


> thanks for your reply.
> 
> There is another site using the same web to print app that are successful.
> 
> ...



Have you looked into zakeke.


I am just starting testing a T shirt on it as I have had successful feedback and I was able to print mugs using customers own designs. 

I have just paid for the 3D model of a crew neck T shirt. You can create your own but as I need to test things a bit quicker than expected I have chosen to buy the 3D models.


Ignore the basic design as its purely a test site but the customise on the mug works fine. I can send you the resultant files in the back end if you care to test it out and design a mug. It wont take payment as its only setup for payment by cheque........test purposes only. Prices are lowest i can set at 10pence and thats because you pay a % (which varies and only if you choose the 3D version) of sales but I used up my evaluation period before I had time to evaluate it all. lol


Plain White 11oz Mug – Mistatee


let me know what you think..


Regards Andy T


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

ukracer said:


> Have you looked into zakeke.
> 
> let me know what you think..


 I think it's a waste of time... Sorry.
Most people are not capable of creating their own designs.


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

TABOB said:


> I think it's a waste of time... Sorry.
> Most people are not capable of creating their own designs.



We are not talking about designing a T shirt. Certainly in my case its more customising with names slogans etc.

Its a simple way of getting an order and creating the Mug or T shirt.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

ukracer said:


> We are not talking about designing a T shirt. Certainly in my case its more customising with names slogans etc.
> 
> Its a simple way of getting an order and creating the Mug or T shirt.


All this complexity just to customizing names and slogans? 
Alright then... As I said, you buy similar scripts for $50 on codecanyon.


----------



## JynxDezyns (Mar 7, 2019)

G'Day Andrew,
Assuming you've got a website & a web designer, just refer it to them, trust me they'll make it happen & re-arrange if necessary to your preferred layout. If not, & you're doing your own web design then use "chrome/inspect" to view page html & Use & adjust to suit.

Regards,
Jeremy


----------



## BBProd (Oct 29, 2008)

TABOB said:


> I think it's a waste of time... Sorry.
> Most people are not capable of creating their own designs.


I make my wife a coffee mug every year for Mother's Day with that year's photos. I spend 4+ hours every year creating the design and it's really just a mashup of photos, nothing complicated.

I use Photoshop, which I've used for 5 or 6 years, and I can find my way around in it, but I don't consider myself anything close to an expert. 

Creating a complex design would probably be beyond my skill set, especially I can't draw anything more complicated than a stick figure.

Designs with text I can handle, or drop-in artwork. I would love to have the skills to create those drop dead designs you see that have complex multi-layer graphics that usually have a patriotic message, or motorcycles.

I would have to agree that most people are not capable of creating their own designs.


----------



## DecoNetworkCEO (Jul 4, 2019)

Hello Andrew,

all of those sites belong to DecoNetwork customers, the designer and in fact the entire web site is built inside the DecoNetwork platform (without any css/html coding either I might add - its all WSYIWYG editing).

Go to HTTP://www.deconetwork.com for more information or to book a tour, or I can answer questions if you like right here. A tour can give you a demo of features you are interested in or might not be aware of. 
The platform is way more than just a designer, it gives you a tool to manage your entire decoration business through. Its more expensive than a "$50 design tool" because a stand alone design tool has no clue about screen printing, embroidery, and dtg decoration processes, the associated pricing models, product specifications and process applicability, it can't purchase order for you, and won't output production files for your machines or arrange any of the work into a production calendar for you. Nor will it manage your customers accounts or shipping... and there are lots of other things a designer by itself can't do.

Good luck and happy decorating!
Adam



andrew83 said:


> thanks for your reply.
> 
> There is another site using the same web to print app that are successful.
> 
> ...


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

DecoNetworkCEO said:


> all of those sites belong to DecoNetwork customers


I thought I've seen it before... Now I remember.





DecoNetworkCEO said:


> Nor will it manage your customers accounts or shipping...


It will... This functionality is provided by the base software (shopping cart) which is free to use. 




DecoNetworkCEO said:


> ... and there are lots of other things a designer by itself can't do


Yes, and the most important thing is that people cannot do their own designs. Most people want ready made designs to chose from.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Its more expensive than a "$50 design tool"...............

Hmm... I'm always wary of people who knock a $50 solution without openly quoting the price of THEIR solution.


----------



## DecoNetworkCEO (Jul 4, 2019)

I'm absolutely not hiding any pricing Webtrekker, I posted the company URL and it contains pricing information front and center. I stand behind our products and hide nothing. DecoNetwork offers paid-for solutions which are backed by industry professionals.

To circle back around to the OP's question, I answered him clearly and if Andrew has questions about the platform I am very happy to openly discuss its capabilities. 

Happy decorating!
Adam


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

DecoNetworkCEO said:


> I'm absolutely not hiding any pricing Webtrekker, I posted the company URL and it contains pricing information front and center. I stand behind our products and hide nothing. DecoNetwork offers paid-for solutions which are backed by industry professionals.
> 
> To circle back around to the OP's question, I answered him clearly and if Andrew has questions about the platform I am very happy to openly discuss its capabilities.
> 
> ...


With all due respect, the OP asked if anyone recognised the design app and how to implement it, not for a complete, out-of-the-box, business solution.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

webtrekker said:


> With all due respect, the OP asked if anyone recognised the design app and how to implement it, not for a complete, out-of-the-box, business solution.


 Exactly right, and we have drifted off course.
So the design app has been identified, and it is DecoNetwork's designer.
I think we can end it here .


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

DecoNetworkCEO said:


> Hello Andrew,
> 
> all of those sites belong to DecoNetwork customers...


:: Removed self promotion blurbs in several posts. It's OK to talk about product features when asked, just keep to the facts. Let your customers sing your praises, it's against forum rules for you to do it yourself ::​


----------



## andrew83 (Jun 30, 2019)

DecoNetworkCEO said:


> Hello Andrew,
> 
> all of those sites belong to DecoNetwork customers, the designer and in fact the entire web site is built inside the DecoNetwork platform (without any css/html coding either I might add - its all WSYIWYG editing).
> 
> ...


Thanx mate just seen your reply now, don't know why I wasn't notified..thanx ill get back to you.

Andrew


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

'You pays your money and you takes your chance!'


----------



## trendlee (Sep 16, 2012)

ukracer said:


> Have you looked into zakeke.
> 
> 
> I am just starting testing a T shirt on it as I have had successful feedback and I was able to print mugs using customers own designs.
> ...


Hi can you share which 3D mug model you are using for your website. I want to make sure I get one that works Thanks!


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

trendlee said:


> Hi can you share which 3D mug model you are using for your website. I want to make sure I get one that works Thanks!


here is a good free one (even better paid option) from one of our own members:

mug animator


----------



## austitch (Nov 8, 2017)

andrew83 said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Andrew,

Have a look here at www.smake.com

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

austitch said:


> Hi Andrew,
> 
> Have a look here at www.smake.com
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


what the heck is that?

it's not even remotely relevant
this is an alignment and production system for dtg machine users, 
not for customers to design their own tee's on your website


----------



## austitch (Nov 8, 2017)

into the T said:


> what the heck is that?
> 
> it's not even remotely relevant
> this is an alignment and production system for dtg machine users,
> not for customers to design their own tee's on your website


It's both see here [Link Removedl] the alternative is Deconetwork 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

austitch said:


> It's both see here [Link Removedl] the alternative is Deconetwork



You posted a link that requires registration, which is not allowed.


If you have an information only link to the site, post that instead.


----------

